# VIP - Is it worth it?



## Silverdollar (Sep 18, 2017)

Some have commented that VIP is no longer worth it because of issues with the new website and changes to Wyndham's policies. For the sake of current VIP (Platinum) owners like myself, and others that are considering becoming VIP, why do you think VIP is or is not worth it and why?


----------



## spackler (Sep 18, 2017)

"VIP benefits" can be changed at any time by Wyndham.  They are not deeded rights. 

That fact alone should answer your question.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2017)

VIP can be had a various cost.  I don't think it was ever worth it at $100,000+.  I think its still worth it if you can inherit a gold or platinum account or if you already sunk the cash and are paying MF's only at this point.  Obviously if you don't like the resorts, don't like vacationing or can't vacation and don't want to figure out how to at least break even then it isn't even worth owning already paid for deeds/contracts.  
I think most think that having a platinum account is valuable or at least more valuable than a standard account.  The question is at what cost is it worth paying to obtain platinum.  I think the answer for most Tuggers who are interested in Wyndham that number would be between $5,000 and $40,00 with much more interest at the lower end.  I can't see anyone here with a good grasp of the Wyndham system thinking it is worth over $40,000 to obtain platinum given the current website, benefits, and potential changes in the future.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2017)

VIP benefits are valuable, even now

Discounted reservations inside 60 days
Free upgrades inside 60 days
Unlimited housekeeping
Unlimited transactions
30 guest confirmations
USA Today delivered to your room
Ability to choose your room

For those of you that are already Platinum, the money you have spent is a "sunk cost" and you should just enjoy what you have

For those of you that are not VIP and think you want to be, ask yourself this question.  Are these benefits worth what it will cost you to get to VIP status

Everyone will have to run their own numbers, but here's how I'd do it for a small account

Assume that it will cost at minimum, $75, 000 to get from no status to Platinum (PIC two 3 bedroom red weeks and buy 500,000 points from Wyndham at $150/1000. In 10 years you will spend $60,000 on  mf plus the $75000 to buy. That's $135,000

compare that to the guy that has no status: he needs     2 million points to get the same vacations as the first guy His purchase price will be about $10000 and over 10 years he will spend $120,000 on fees so $130,000 total. I'd call that about even except that the second guy has the $65000 he didn't spend to buy his points in the bank and the first guy  dosent

I used to be able to justify the money I spent on a VIP account because I added millions of additional points that also got the discount and I used all those points to make discounted reservations for rent.

with the rule changes I'm not sure I could get everything at a discount like before. so now I can't say that it would be worthwhile buying a platinum account to use as a rental business either


----------



## buckor (Sep 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> VIP benefits are valuable, even now
> 
> Discounted reservations inside 60 days
> Free upgrades inside 60 days
> ...


Ron, your assumption is based on a Platinum VIP making all their reservations with the 50% discount. Is that a realistic assumption? One would have to be willing to wait until the discount window for all reservations to get the discount and be willing to settle for what is available then. 

That's a lot of trade-off for those VIP benefits to work out so the VIP gets double the point of a non-VIP, with no guarantee your vacation will be able to be what you want it to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll add to Rons list. VIP Platinum being able to deposit points in a future year till end of the current use year is a big financial advantage.
Not all VIP benefits have a dollar amount you can attach. Room choice is one example.

A VIP Platinum account is worth it to me. I expect my VIP Platinum account to be passed down to atleast our grandkids. The oldest is seven and all of them already ask if their going to be in a condo for vacation or do they have to stay in that dreadful hotel room. I expect my VIP account will be used for 70 plus years.

I do not think you should ever finance any timeshare purchase. I also don't think you should tie up more than 10% of your net worth in a TS for family vacations. If your going to tie up $100,000 for family vacations you need to be a millionaire


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2017)

buckor said:


> Ron, your assumption is based on a Platinum VIP making all their reservations with the 50% discount. Is that a realistic assumption? One would have to be willing to wait until the discount window for all reservations to get the discount and be willing to settle for what is available then.
> 
> That's a lot of trade-off for those VIP benefits to work out so the VIP gets double the point of a non-VIP, with no guarantee your vacation will be able to be what you want it to be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Yes. Assuming a VIP could get all their reservations at a discount is not realistic.

My point is, even if you could get every reservation at a discount, you would be better off buying on the secondary market


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I'll add to Rons list. VIP Platinum being able to deposit points in a future year till end of the current use year is a big financial advantage.
> Not all VIP benefits have a dollar amount you can attach. Room choice is one example.
> 
> A VIP Platinum account is worth it to me. I expect my VIP Platinum account to be passed down to atleast our grandkids. The oldest is seven and all of them already ask if their going to be in a condo for vacation or do they have to stay in that dreadful hotel room. I expect my VIP account will be used for 70 plus years.
> ...




I remember my uncle telling me that if his grandparents hadnt sold off most of their land, we would be rich... and that was when land in O'brian county was worth about $2000 an acre

I get it that a VIP account has value, I just wouldnt tie up $100000 in it, even if I was a millionaire. And the problem for most of us is that we dont have $100000 laying around,,, so financing is the only way.  That makes the decision to go for a  VIP account even more questionable


----------



## Braindead (Sep 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I remember my uncle telling me that if his grandparents hadnt sold off most of their land, we would be rich... and that was when land in O'brian county was worth about $2000 an acre
> 
> I get it that a VIP account has value, I just wouldnt tie up $100000 in it, even if I was a millionaire. And the problem for most of us is that we dont have $100000 laying around,,, so financing is the only way.  That makes the decision to go for a  VIP account even more questionable
> View attachment 4787


Sure hope they didn't sell the land to buy a timeshare. Are you sure it wasn't $200 an acre instead of $2,000 if they sold 50 years ago


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 18, 2017)

buckor said:


> Ron, your assumption is based on a Platinum VIP making all their reservations with the 50% discount. Is that a realistic assumption? One would have to be willing to wait until the discount window for all reservations to get the discount and be willing to settle for what is available then.
> 
> That's a lot of trade-off for those VIP benefits to work out so the VIP gets double the point of a non-VIP, with no guarantee your vacation will be able to be what you want it to be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


Something else that I like about VIP Platinum is the ability to book, cancel, rebook and cancel as many times as I want without having to pay for any transactions. That way, even if I'm just thinking about the possibility of using it, or if my wife is not present to confirm the dates are good for her, I can book it and cancel it later with no fees attached.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 18, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> Something else that I like about VIP Platinum is the ability to book, cancel, rebook and cancel as many times as I want without having to pay for any transactions. That way, even if I'm just thinking about the possibility of using it, or if my wife is not present to confirm the dates are good for her, I can book it and cancel it later with no fees attached.


We tell our kids that all the time. If you see something you might want to use - book it. You can always cancel later.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 18, 2017)

Our family books maybe reservations to cancel if plans change.  Not a massive amount but have been doing both before and after the web site roll-out.  It worked better under the old system.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Sure hope they didn't sell the land to buy a timeshare. Are you sure it wasn't $200 an acre instead of $2,000 if they sold 50 years ago



It was in the mid 1970's when I visited Iowa with my 6 yo daughter. So 40 years ago, when my uncle was complaining about what his grandparents had done


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> Something else that I like about VIP Platinum is the ability to book, cancel, rebook and cancel as many times as I want without having to pay for any transactions. That way, even if I'm just thinking about the possibility of using it, or if my wife is not present to confirm the dates are good for her, I can book it and cancel it later with no fees attached.


So if you do it 100 times a year, you save $2000 a year


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> So if you do it 100 times a year, you save $2000 a year


It's not just about the money, its the stress-free experience of knowing you can book, cancel and rebook as many times as you want. It's the freedom/flexibility to search and reserve 3-4 "gems" at a time and then check with the wife, or children, later. If it's not a good fit, then you can cancel and search again the next day. No problem.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 18, 2017)

Was talking to the OP reference to existing VIPs.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 18, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> It's not just about the money, its the stress-free experience of knowing you can book, cancel and rebook as many times as you want. It's the freedom/flexibility to search and reserve 3-4 "gems" at a time and then check with the wife, or children, later. If it's not a good fit, then you can cancel and search again the next day. No problem.


Wyndham has hurt the educated VIP Platinum owner here on TUG. But they might of helped the uneducated Platinum owner with auto upgrades.
I think Platinum actually increased in value with the point deposit feature over other levels of ownerships. With the Credit Pool it didn't matter if you were VIP Platinum or not.

I have said many times people put different monetary values on the same item. A stress free experience for you is an example of that.

Just like the thread on the best or favorite units at resorts. Some put no value on getting certain units while the next owner puts a lot of value on getting their choice unit. Every time we visit a resort that we haven't been to we search out what we think might be a unit number we would like to stay in next time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 18, 2017)

Really.. you better make it about _"the money"._

Take your $100,000 in cash .. if you have it in cash. But if you take out ANY TYPE or form of a loan ... add in the 15 years of interest you will pay ...

So take the $100,000 and realize that "cash" will earn money .. $3000 per year @ 3%. But take the MFs you will be paying at $5.50 per 1K of points... or another $5500 in gone money.

So now, your COST of MFs is $5500 per first year, plus $3000 in lost interest (on the $100,000 purchased cash you spent) ... making the annual point cost $8500. Plus to pay off the loan throw $5000 into the cost to pay down the LOAN. NOW, you have spent $13500 yearly .. with rising annual MFs plus the cash to pay down the loan. Throw in 3-5% annual MFs increases...

Buy down your home MTG, fund the kids college tuition account, buy 2nd hand cars and fund your retirement account starting from your first job.

Research deeper.. my vacation home built in 1977, costs me about $300 a month today. Had a 15 year mtg...long since paid off. Yes, I like timeshares .. but I rather not be 75+ yo and having 3 strangers living with me in a single room and bath ... eating what is on my tray between the kitchens' fixed hours of service.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 18, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Really.. you better make it about _"the money"._
> So now, your COST of MFs is $5500 per first year, plus $3000 in lost interest (on the $100,000 purchased cash you spent) ... making the annual point cost $8500.


If I spend the same amount of nights in a motel room for $10,000.
I saved $1,500 bucks and had a much more enjoyable vacations!
You can still cancel rebook 1 Bedroom Presidential units at a lot of the resorts


----------



## ronparise (Sep 19, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> It's not just about the money, its the stress-free experience of knowing you can book, cancel and rebook as many times as you want. It's the freedom/flexibility to search and reserve 3-4 "gems" at a time and then check with the wife, or children, later. If it's not a good fit, then you can cancel and search again the next day. No problem.



Please understand I dont care how you or anyone spends their money. And god knows, Ive made some poor financial decisions in my life,(the best was my decision to "go big" with Wyndham timeshares) What Ive learned is that if I have a choice between spending $100,000 to save $20, or spending $20 to save $100,000, Im keeping the $100,000 in the bank

a non VIP can enjoy the same vacations as a VIP for less money per vacation and he can cancel and rebook without stress too.. It just takes $20 to do it..  I dont know about you, but when I have $100,000 in the bank, spending $20 is a pretty much, stress free decision. 

I would love to be in a position that I can blow  $100,000  without stress, but Im not. Ill keep my $100000 in the bank, and knowing its in the bank, spend a extra little bit per vacation to cancel and rebook, without stress.


----------



## djohn75087 (Sep 19, 2017)

For me, as a guy who uses Wyndham as a tool for family vacations, the question regarding the value of VIP is answered by considering the value I'm currently getting as a non VIP. A couple of years ago we were at Majestic Sun in a two bedroom lockoff with another couple. They invited us to an update and since I enjoy watching the sales team perform we went. He told us all about VIP and all of the money we would save. I explained that I was currently on the top floor, with a beach view, across the street from the beach, and it was only costing me $211 a night in maint. fees. If I'm already getting a great deal out of my resale points why would I spend thousands of dollars with the *HOPE* of getting a *BETTER* deal. That being said I would probably risk $5000 to become VIP. Until they make that offer I'll be happy with what I have as long as maint. fees continue to rise at about the same rate as hotel prices.


----------



## spackler (Sep 19, 2017)

If they have to present the product in an extremely hard sell atmosphere...bribe you to even sit down with them...playing one spouse's reactions/emotions off the other...while you're on your vacation high, then no, it probably isn't a good deal.  

Common sense people, come on.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 19, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> It's not just about the money, its the stress-free experience of knowing you can book, cancel and rebook as many times as you want.


I can do that too, because $19 per is not stressful to me. In fact, I just cancelled and re-booked a June '18 Hawaii reservation that was made with regular UY points and some of my remaining pool credits so that I could deposit some 2018 points to RCI. I then re-booked the Hawaii reservation. It cost me $19. I didn't even blink.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 19, 2017)

How can anyone justify buying VIP developer? When Resale points can be had for pennies. Below is a recent sold item.   
*Wyndham Smoky Mountains 707,000 Points! Free Closing/Transfer! *
Ended: Sep 18, 2017 , 11:08AM                 

Winning bid:
US $851.00


----------



## Braindead (Sep 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Please understand I dont care how you or anyone spends their money.


Exactly right!!
I don't care how others spend their money either.

I don't tell resale buyers that they are dumb or have no common sense because I don't think they are. To each their own. I'm sure some of you drive vehicles that cost over $40,000 while I'm driving an old ford worth $5,000 but I don't tell you your stupid or have no common sense. I don't get cutting others down for how they spend their own money


----------



## ronparise (Sep 19, 2017)

My argument is that whether we use VIP points or secondary market points the condos are the same. and whatever you can do with your mon


Braindead said:


> Exactly right!!
> I don't care how others spend their money either.
> 
> I don't tell resale buyers that they are dumb or have no common sense because I don't they are. To each their own. I'm sure some of you drive vehicles that cost over $40,000 while I'm driving an old ford worth $5,000 but I don't tell you your stupid or have no common sense. I don't get cutting others down for how they spend their own money



I dont care how anyone spends their money but if asked...Is this a good financial decision?  I gotta say no.. Just like my decision to spend $60000 on a yacht was a bad financial decision, and my decision to buy a $35000 car was a bad financial decision. I can make lots of arguments for those purchases. but if I was to argue i spent my money wisely, Id have to say no..  and it was stupid financial decision


----------



## Braindead (Sep 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My argument is that whether we use VIP points or secondary market points the condos are the same. and whatever you can do with your mon
> 
> 
> I dont care how anyone spends their money but if asked...Is this a good financial decision?  I gotta say no.. Just like my decision to spend $60000 on a yacht was a bad financial decision, and my decision to buy a $35000 car was a bad financial decision. I can make lots of arguments for those purchases. but if I was to argue i spent my money wisely, Id have to say no..  and it was stupid financial decision


Ron as far as I know you haven't called others dumb - stupid- or lacking common sense. I wasn't talking about you. You express your opinion without degrading others. I applaud you for not going there.

Everyone should express their opinions. You just don't need insult others while doing so. Ron you don't do that


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 19, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Really.. you better make it about _"the money"._
> 
> Take your $100,000 in cash .. if you have it in cash. But if you take out ANY TYPE or form of a loan ... add in the 15 years of interest you will pay ...
> 
> ...


I spent far less than the 100k you mentioned to become VIP Platinum. A little over a decade ago, I made the smallest purchase of developer points I could for $15k and connected it with my FSV week and two PIC weeks to become VIP Gold. Then, a few years later, I made a very small purchase (64k) of developer points (this small amount points is unheard of IMO) for $11k, and bought two TS resales worth 500k points from Wyndham during that same transaction that were eligible toward VIP status for $20k. 

For anyone that may not be aware, there are four Wyndham resorts that offer resales that qualify toward VIP status, that can be used like any other Club Wyndham Plus points, but you have to make a small purchase first. Usually the smallest package is 105k developer points. But, you may be able to catch them at just the right time and purchase less developer points. Then, they will show you a list of resales to choose from. I ended up purchasing UDI points at a location with the lowest MFs. Then, some time later, I made another small Wyn purchase which allowed me to bring all of my points into Club Wyndham Access (CWA) where I now have ARP at @70 Wyndham resorts, along with being VIP Platinum.

As I was making these decisions, I knew nothing about TUG. So, I didn't have the knowledge that has been shared on this site. However, I feel like I did a pretty good job; all things considered, getting the best deals I could at the time. I have been with Wyndham (formerly Fairfield) for 34 years and believe I have gotten my money's worth. And, I trust that my adult children/grandchildren will enjoy it long after I'm gone.


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 21, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> VIP can be had a various cost.  I don't think it was ever worth it at $100,000+.  I think its still worth it if you can inherit a gold or platinum account or if you already sunk the cash and are paying MF's only at this point.  Obviously if you don't like the resorts, don't like vacationing or can't vacation and don't want to figure out how to at least break even then it isn't even worth owning already paid for deeds/contracts.
> I think most think that having a platinum account is valuable or at least more valuable than a standard account.  The question is at what cost is it worth paying to obtain platinum.  I think the answer for most Tuggers who are interested in Wyndham that number would be between $5,000 and $40,00 with much more interest at the lower end.  I can't see anyone here with a good grasp of the Wyndham system thinking it is worth over $40,000 to obtain platinum given the current website, benefits, and potential changes in the future.


You mentioned that you didn't think it worth over $40k to obtain platinum given the current website, benefits and potential changes in the future. Do you think resales purchased outside Wyn might also be restricted at some point? Of course, nothing is guaranteed, but it would seem to me that developer points would be more secure than points bought off Ebay. Just saying.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 21, 2017)

Silverdollar said:


> You mentioned that you didn't think it worth over $40k to obtain platinum given the current website, benefits and potential changes in the future. Do you think resales purchased outside Wyn might also be restricted at some point? Of course, nothing is guaranteed, but it would seem to me that developer points would be more secure than points bought off Ebay. Just saying.



What kind of restrictions are you talking about?  I don't think resale points will be restricted to use as home resort only- if that's your question.  I certainly can see Wyndham restricting resale points from being used with current VIP status in the future.  The only real restriction I could see being added to resale is increasing the transfer fee perhaps even to levels where buying and selling resale becomes unreasonable and wyndham could restrict ovation to only developer purchase and/or require a fee (and it could be high) to take back a resale contract or deed.  This would effect retail owners as well because it would eliminate the possibility to sell or transfer a retailed purchased week (let's say in the case of divorce or financial crisis) and would make ovation the only feasible option.

I do think it is possible Wyndham could restrict CWA resale to allow exchanges only within CWA (but if they do so they probably would voluntarily grandfather current owners).  I do think it is possible that Wyndham could bring new resorts into the system with a clause that they revert to home use only upon resale.  I do not think they could restructure the original fairfield trust to revert to deeded use only upon resale and even if they could they would not/ could not retro it for current resale owners at those resorts.  So no at this point buying off ebay in my opinion is just as secure in its current usage as purchasing anything direct.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

Not tachwa. But let me take a shot at that

Points are symbolic of ownership. We own a fractional share of real property and we assign our rights to use that property to the club. In exchange we get points to use as currency that we can use to make reservations at the other resorts in the club

Points are points just like money is money. When I buy groceries the cashier dosent care whether I inherited the money or worked a job to earn it or whether it's part of my retirement benefit. And when I spend my points, the club dosent care where I got them

There are, as we know, extra benefits that come with developer purchased points and those benefits can change. But when used to make reservations at club properties, points are points


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 21, 2017)

Isn't there something wrong with the model when the sellers work very hard to make the thing they sold you lose value?  That if I want to sell it it has little value.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 21, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Isn't there something wrong with the model when the sellers work very hard to make the thing they sold you lose value?  That if I want to sell it it has little value.


There is something wrong with that model but no more so than selling a product that can only be sold retail with the regular use of high pressure and a lot of deception about the implied benefits and cost savings.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 21, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Isn't there something wrong with the model when the sellers work very hard to make the thing they sold you lose value?  That if I want to sell it it has little value.



There is a long line of marks outside their doors that haven't found this out yet.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Isn't there something wrong with the model when the sellers work very hard to make the thing they sold you lose value?  That if I want to sell it it has little value.


Wyndham isn't working to make their product worth less on The secondary market. It's worth what it's worth. Wyndham can't change that 

Value of the underlying real estate, fair market value of contracts (recent eBay sales) value as a rental income vehicle all show this stuff is worth about 10% of what Wyndham sells it for

The question isn't "why are resale prices so low" the better question is "how does Wyndham keep their prices so high" that's the number that's out of wack

They are able to take condos worth about $300000 and sell them for $2 million

Good work if you can get it


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2017)

Some of that premium is warranted. If sign a 3-month lease on a rental property, your per-month rent is going to be higher than if you sign a 12-month lease. So too with timeshares: you are buying a piece of a condo, not the whole thing, so you should expect to pay *some* premium.

But, always remember: timeshare is a product that is sold and not bought. The people doing the selling are very very good at what they do. They do it all day every day. The people who do the buying are very inexperienced. The math flows from there.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Some of that premium is warranted. If sign a 3-month lease on a rental property, your per-month rent is going to be higher than if you sign a 12-month lease. So too with timeshares: you are buying a piece of a condo, not the whole thing, so you should expect to pay *some* premium.
> 
> But, always remember: timeshare is a product that is sold and not bought. The people doing the selling are very very good at what they do. They do it all day every day. The people who do the buying are very inexperienced. The math flows from there.



I dont question that some premium is warranted and maybe $200/1000 points is the right price. But as you say the product has to be sold and 60% of the sale price is marketing and commissions and other expenses needed to move a lead to prospect to customer and another 25% is profit.  Most secondary market buyers are buyers (ie they dont have to be sold) and most secondary sellers dont expect a profit... So the price is the price.. 

I think the number one determinant of secondary market prices is maintenance fees.  If the fees I need to pay for a wyndham vacation are more than the rent for a comparable vacation condo, than my timeshare is worthless. ... and thats pretty much where we are.


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 21, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> What kind of restrictions are you talking about?  I don't think resale points will be restricted to use as home resort only- if that's your question.  I certainly can see Wyndham restricting resale points from being used with current VIP status in the future.  The only real restriction I could see being added to resale is increasing the transfer fee perhaps even to levels where buying and selling resale becomes unreasonable and wyndham could restrict ovation to only developer purchase and/or require a fee (and it could be high) to take back a resale contract or deed.  This would effect retail owners as well because it would eliminate the possibility to sell or transfer a retailed purchased week (let's say in the case of divorce or financial crisis) and would make ovation the only feasible option.
> 
> I do think it is possible Wyndham could restrict CWA resale to allow exchanges only within CWA (but if they do so they probably would voluntarily grandfather current owners).  I do think it is possible that Wyndham could bring new resorts into the system with a clause that they revert to home use only upon resale.  I do not think they could restructure the original fairfield trust to revert to deeded use only upon resale and even if they could they would not/ could not retro it for current resale owners at those resorts.  So no at this point buying off ebay in my opinion is just as secure in its current usage as purchasing anything direct.


I don't know what form the restriction might take. Maybe Wyn would tag resale owners with a special code and withhold inventory. I have no evidence of that, but in a separate thread today, it was mentioned by a Tug member that they thought inventory was being withheld at Grand Desert. No one knows if it was a glitch with system or done intentionally. If this can be done across the system, could it also be done selectively with a certain group of people? Apparently, Wyn has already assigned codes to certain owners such as VIP members because they have access to inventory within the discount window that others can't access. The same is true for CWA owners who can book inventory 13 months in advance at @70 resorts. So, it would seem they could just as easily assign a code to those who purchase on the secondary market and withhold inventory from them, if they so choose.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 21, 2017)

Coding of a lot of the re-sale contracts predates the new system both the web site and recent rule changes, it goes way way back.  As to different owner types seeing different inventory, depends, I have heard it different ways.  Some if not most believe a Wyndham Point is a Wyndham Point at the 10 month period.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 21, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Isn't there something wrong with the model when the sellers work very hard to make the thing they sold you lose value?  That if I want to sell it it has little value.



Car mfg bring out new models every year . Your 2017 vehicle, sitting in your garage - will lose (additional)  value when the 2018's come out .
Braindead's $ 5000 Ford will be worth $4000 soon - but it will drive just as well .

< If he can convince Ron P. to pay him $35,000 for it - it will still be worth $ 5000 /  and we will call him a sales weasel >


----------



## Braindead (Sep 22, 2017)

For sale 2002 Ford Taurus $35,000.00
Runs great!

Att. Ron P.
It's Maroon maybe your favorite color!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 22, 2017)

Braindead said:


> For sale 2002 Ford Taurus $35,000.00
> Runs great!
> 
> Att. Ron P.
> It's Maroon maybe your favorite color!



I recently made three stupid purchases, a  5 yo Ford for $25000, and a new Honda for $35000, (its my new favorite color (baby poop brown)  and a 35 yo yacht for $55000.   Im done for a while, although I am looking at a bigger boat...so I expect to make more stupid financial decisions before I die. And yet i dont consider myself to be a stupid person. Finances wasnt  the only consideration when I made these decisions

the point Ive been trying to make is that if money is an important consideration, buying a timeshare from the developer, when you know about the secondary market, is stupid, . And making any decision without considering alternatives, is also stupid, (in my opinion)   But like with my cars and boat, money may not be the only consideration...


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 22, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I recently made three stupid purchases, a  5 yo Ford for $25000, and a new Honda for $35000, (its my new favorite color (baby poop brown)  and a 35 yo yacht for $55000.   Im done for a while, although I am looking at a bigger boat...so I expect to make more stupid financial decisions before I die. And yet i dont consider myself to be a stupid person. Finances wasnt  the only consideration when I made these decisions
> 
> the point Ive been trying to make is that if money is an important consideration, buying a timeshare from the developer, when you know about the secondary market, is stupid, . And making any decision without considering alternatives, is also stupid, (in my opinion)   But like with my cars and boat, money may not be the only consideration...


"Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Silverdollar (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry, Ron. No offense. I just couldn't help myself . . . kinda like buying those developer points.


----------

